# Can I install FreeBSD on MyBookWorld Edition II (Blue Rings)



## cndesu (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have My Book World Edition II (Blue Rings) from Western Digital. This has ARM Processor. Is it possible to install FreeBSD on it to make it FreeNAS. I want to get rid of MioNet services.

Is it possible to do so.

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnblue (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html


----------

